# new Harry Potter film too much for a 9 year old?



## mummyApril

i bought the new Harry Potter film last night and my daughter loves Harry Potter but this is a 12, i have watched it myself and im not too sure if it will be too scary for her to watch or not, if any of you have seen it what do you think?


----------



## N1kki

i dont think so my 7 year old watched it at the cinema he was fine,its no dif to the others.


----------



## mummyApril

really cos that snake bit made me jump haha i must be a big wus!


----------



## babe2ooo

my step son is 10 and hes watched it, i havent so dont know what's in it, but he was ok


----------



## happygal

my son is 9 and he was fine when he watched it x


----------



## sabby52

I know I will get shot for this but my 3 year old loves Harry Potter and has seen them all including the new one.


----------



## pinkie77

My 9 year old loved it. It wasn't a 12 because of the scary bits alone, it was the sexual nature of the bit with the horcrux that did it (being deliberately vague cos I don't want to spoil it for anyone but you'll know which bit I mean if you've watched it)

My son loves the hp films and also fast and furious films too - hopng to take him to watch no. 5 next weekend!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sabby52 said:


> I know I will get shot for this but my 3 year old loves Harry Potter and has seen them all including the new one.

:shrug: Why would you get shot for that? :hugs: It's up to parents to make the decision and if you thought he was mature enough to watch it and understand that it's just pretend then why not? :flower: 

I actually thought it was a bit boring :blush: All the brooding about in the woods was a little much, lol.


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone :) she did watch it only to tell me she hadnt watched the one before (because i thought it was to scary, i forgot stupid pregnancy brain lol) sooo were going to watch them all from the beginning lol x


----------



## Angel3000

For a 9 yr old to watch harry potter (including the new one) if they dont scare easily and they no it's all fake then i dont see why not.
And Sabby52. . .OzziesHunnie is right, if you think he was mature enough and understood it wasn't real then why would you get shot for it :)
It is for the parents to decide, each child is different, with me, mine is 4 and he's seen Harry Potter up to Order of the Pheonix however i will not allow him to watch half blood prince and the new deathly hallows, as i see them as too dark, i mean what happens to dumbledore in half blood prince is horrifying and he adores dumbledore so i dont my LO is ready for that one yet, theres alot of dark scenes in Askaban (i can't spell lol) and goblet of fire and order of the pheonix, and really only got away with those because he watches them but he doesn't watch them, he tends to have them on watch them properly for 5 -6 mins then he'll play with toys and keep looking back at the T.v and not really pay attention so i guess i'm lucky with that :)


----------



## sabby52

Ozzieshunni said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> I know I will get shot for this but my 3 year old loves Harry Potter and has seen them all including the new one.
> 
> :shrug: Why would you get shot for that? :hugs: It's up to parents to make the decision and if you thought he was mature enough to watch it and understand that it's just pretend then why not? :flower:
> 
> I actually thought it was a bit boring :blush: All the brooding about in the woods was a little much, lol.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, just some parents can be fussy :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

Angel3000 said:


> For a 9 yr old to watch harry potter (including the new one) if they dont scare easily and they no it's all fake then i dont see why not.
> And Sabby52. . .OzziesHunnie is right, if you think he was mature enough and understood it wasn't real then why would you get shot for it :)
> It is for the parents to decide, each child is different, with me, mine is 4 and he's seen Harry Potter up to Order of the Pheonix however i will not allow him to watch half blood prince and the new deathly hallows, as i see them as too dark, i mean what happens to dumbledore in half blood prince is horrifying and he adores dumbledore so i dont my LO is ready for that one yet, theres alot of dark scenes in Askaban (i can't spell lol) and goblet of fire and order of the pheonix, and really only got away with those because he watches them but he doesn't watch them, he tends to have them on watch them properly for 5 -6 mins then he'll play with toys and keep looking back at the T.v and not really pay attention so i guess i'm lucky with that :)

Dec's fav. is the prisoner of Azkaban, he loves the Dementors :dohh: But Dec is a wee werido, the Dementors scare him a little and he will run and hide behind a door but then he will say "they're not real" and laugh but when one comes on again he will run behind the door again :wacko: If I say lets move away from this part he will say "no I love the dementors, they are not scary" :wacko:


----------



## Angel3000

awww bless stubborn little guy then hehe, sounds like mine, despite him not really paying attention he'll scream if ya turn it off :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: What a cutie, Sabby! By the way, Declan was one of my top choices for a little boy's name, but DH shot me down :grr:


----------



## sabby52

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: What a cutie, Sabby! By the way, Declan was one of my top choices for a little boy's name, but DH shot me down :grr:

Awwwwwww :growlmad: lol My eldest son choose the name Declan, we told him if he was getting a new brother then he could pick the name :cloud9:


----------



## hellohefalump

Has she read the book? If she's familiar with the story then I'd say yes go ahead and let her watch it. Because she already knows the scary bits that happen, and actually the film is less scary than the book IMO.


----------



## wamama

My son is 5, and his cousins are 4 and 6. They love the Harry Potter series. We just watched the new one last weekend and they loved it.


----------

